# 2-6-6-2 Mallet from Cope...



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

*...IT LIVES!!!!!*






























It started out like this...










...back in April when he offered it as a freebie for the price of postage. After much fiddling (no diagram to go by) and much straightening of bent parts, I managed to get it to this point. One crank pin screw was broken, but I managed to back it out carefully and replace it with a bearing and screw I had in a parts jar. Took about 3 hours total...now I just have to figure out how to get power from the rails to the motor.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Shay,

Am I remembering this right ... was this the loco that lost its battle with gravity and had taken a nasty nosedive to Mother Earth? Good for you for donning the surgeon's gear and performing a crankpinectomy ... Now wire up some power leads and get that puppy up and running!

Nicely done,

TJ


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Very impressive---both the locomotive and the repair job! Take a well-deserved victory lap, Shay!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks guys...yes, TJ, this is the one that took the header off of his layout. Remarkably, after all parts were straightened out, the only one that couldn't be repaired was one crank pin. There was a driver damaged as well but, after some Loc-tite Quick Gel, it appears to be holding up. Don't get me wrong, it wasn't an easy fix by any stretch, but it was satisfying knowing that I've acquired enough knowledge to wing one of these puppies without a diagram.

Here she is under way now...stayed up way too late last night with the wiring...


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Impressive restoration! You've got some incredible patience and skill!
Jim


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Stillakid said:


> Impressive restoration! You've got some incredible patience and skill!
> Jim


I heartily agree, Jim... 

...and I'll bet that same patience and skill expresses itself in the other facets of shay's life. 

Greg


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Shay,

Awesome job ... my heart goes pitter-patter pitter-patter every time another loco is saved from the scrap heap ... well done!

TJ


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks guys...I appreciate the kind words...Greg, you've obviously never been a passenger in my car when I'm on 495 around DC

Here it is running now, I had a problem with the one driver going out of quarter but, after cleaning the surfaces with denatured alcohol and applying a dab of JB Weld, everything's just ducky...





















BTW, use a towel _(Mrs. approved, of course)_ rolled up from both ends for a nice cradle to work in, keeps them finer details where they belong...


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Finished...


----------



## Rocky Mountian (May 17, 2010)

Nice repair looks new again!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Rocky Mountian said:


> Nice repair looks new again!


Thanks Rock...I saw that I missed one broken thing that I've since fixed, see if you can find it in the picture.





Yes...I am _that_ picky, especially because of my closeup shots...:laugh:


----------



## Rocky Mountian (May 17, 2010)

Is the steam line that cureled back and forth between the trucks?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

You're good...:thumbsup: I have since straightened it out and secured it


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

great job shay. I love the pics that you post.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks, Southern...


----------

